# How do you make a palm swell?



## DF in NY (Sep 8, 2011)

So I have a number of board cuts that I have thought about adding a palm swell to and I don't recall seeing any tutorials on how to add one. If anyone has tips, techniques or videos on what works for them I'd be interested in hearing from ya.

Thanks

DF in NY


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just go for it, man!
If you already have the slingshot made you can trace the handle on another piece of wood, cut it out, glue it on and shape to your preference.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The first thing you'll want to do is, is if your slingshot is already rounded and finished.... sand it flat to about a 1/8" from the center... take some gorilla rubber reinforced super glue and put a bunch of it on there... lightly clamp the palm swell on.
The next day, unclamp and cut off the excess wood... rasp and sand to shape then use finer and finer grades of sandpaper to finish.


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi DF of NY,

MJ and Bill already gave you great answers for adding palm swells.

If you want a semi-firm and semi-soft solution, you can do what I did. I used screw posts and Tex Shooters pouches. I put 8 of them on my palm side and 4 of them on my finger side, so I have like a dozen emergency pouches where ever I go now! You just have to screw a couple holes in the handle to mount them.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Q: How do you make a palm swell?
A: Lots of internet.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

viagra


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

ZDP-189 said:


> Q: How do you make a palm swell?
> A: Lots of internet.


now that's funny!


----------



## slingshotwannabe (Oct 17, 2011)

Imperial said:


> viagra


 I think this is the most effective lols


----------

